# LO Treffen 2017 in Pommelsbrunn (Hersbrucker Schweiz, bei Nürnberg)



## WarriorPrincess (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo Ladies,
auch dieses Jahr möchten wir uns im Sommer wieder für ein Wochenende zum gemeinsamen biken treffen - dieses Mal in der Hersbrucker Schweiz (Ausläufer der Fränkischen Schweiz) in der Nähe von Nürnberg.

Wann: 01.-03.09.2017
Übernachtungen: Naturfreundehaus Pommelsbrunn 

Während der Organisationsphase waren zwar schon sehr schnell viele Plätze gefüllt, wir würden uns trotzdem freuen, wenn sich auch Ladies anmelden, die bisher noch bei keinem Treffen dabei waren und wir so neue Gesichter kennenlernen und den Namen hier im Forum zuordnen können. Auch die Warteliste lohnt sich erfahrungsgemäß, da doch einige (leider verletzungsbedingt) absagen oder urlaubstechnisch doch verhindert sind.
Wie immer wird alles ganz entspannt laufen, keiner steht unter Druck irgendwas fahren zu müssen oder einen bestimmten Schnitt fahren zu müssen. Einfach gemütlich miteinander biken und plaudern und die lokale Landschaft und Kulinarik genießen.

Das genaue Programm folgt noch. Grob gesagt: Freitag nachmittag ne kurze gemütliche Runde im ganzen Rudel, Samstag Tagestour mit Mittagseinkehr (mindestens) in verschiedenen Gruppen (mit und ohne Kondition, Spielkinder, ???) und Sonntag vormittag eine gechillte Ausrolltour.

Hab ich was vergessen?
Ja, die Liste:

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. Rubinstein5
13. xsusix
14. greenhorn-biker
15. Nami
16. laterra
17. Bikebetti
18. Pinkiwinki
19. Chrige
20. Sommerfrische
21. HiFi XS
22. turbo.huhnchen
23. cy_rate_am
24.
25.


Warteliste:
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Perlenkette (6. Februar 2017)

Endlich klappt´s mit dem Termin 


Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. Rubinstein5
13. xsusix
14. greenhorn-biker
15. Nami
16. laterra
17. Bikebetti
18. Pinkiwinki
19. Chrige
20. Sommerfrische
21. HiFi XS
22. turbo.huhnchen
23. cy_rate_am
24. Perlenkette
25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (5. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch anschließen.
Reicht meine Nachricht hier?

Grüße d'Hex


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. März 2017)

Einfach eintragen! 

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. Rubinstein5
13. xsusix
14. greenhorn-biker
15. Nami
16. laterra
17. Bikebetti
18. Pinkiwinki
19. Chrige
20. Sommerfrische
21. HiFi XS
22. turbo.huhnchen
23. cy_rate_am
24. Perlenkette
25. frechehex

Warteliste:
1.


----------



## mtbbee (13. März 2017)

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. Rubinstein5
13. xsusix
14. greenhorn-biker
15. Nami
16. laterra
17. Bikebetti
18. Pinkiwinki
19. Chrige
20. Sommerfrische
21. HiFi XS
22. turbo.huhnchen
23. cy_rate_am
24. Perlenkette
25. frechehex

Warteliste:
1. mtbbee


----------



## Chrige (13. März 2017)

Ich bin leider wieder raus. Mir ist ein anderer Termin dazwischen gekommen und muss somit am Samstag zuhause sein. Ich trage gleich mtbbee auf meinem Platz ein:

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. Rubinstein5
13. xsusix
14. greenhorn-biker
15. Nami
16. laterra
17. Bikebetti
18. Pinkiwinki
19. mtbbee
20. Sommerfrische
21. HiFi XS
22. turbo.huhnchen
23. cy_rate_am
24. Perlenkette
25. frechehex

Warteliste:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Mai 2017)

Noch ein freier Platz :

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. xsusix
13. greenhorn-biker
14. Nami
15. laterra
16. Bikebetti
17. Pinkiwinki
18. mtbbee
19. Sommerfrische
20. HiFi XS
21. turbo.huhnchen
22. cy_rate_am
23. Perlenkette
24. frechehex
25. 

Warteliste:


----------



## qomoyera (6. Mai 2017)

21. turbo.huhnchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




22. cy_rate_am
23. Perlenkette
24. frechehex


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Mai 2017)

Was ist da passiert? @qomoyera Wolltest du dich eintragen? Dann bitte die gesamte Liste kopieren und deinen Namen auf den 25. Platz setzen!

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. xsusix
13. greenhorn-biker
14. Nami
15. laterra
16. Bikebetti
17. Pinkiwinki
18. mtbbee
19. Sommerfrische
20. HiFi XS
21. turbo.huhnchen
22. cy_rate_am
23. Perlenkette
24. frechehex
25.

Warteliste:


----------



## Sabsi (14. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mich mal einschreiben, hab jedoch noch keinen Dienstplan für September. klingt ganz Interessant 


Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. xsusix
13. greenhorn-biker
14. Nami
15. laterra
16. Bikebetti
17. Pinkiwinki
18. mtbbee
19. Sommerfrische
20. HiFi XS
21. turbo.huhnchen
22. cy_rate_am
23. Perlenkette
24. frechehex
25. sabsi 

Warteliste


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Juli 2017)

Erste offizielle Information erging grad an (fast) alle. 
@frechehex: Ich konnte dich leider nicht in die Gruppen-Unterhaltung einladen, vermutlich wegen deiner Einstellung, wer dir PN schicken darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (8. Juli 2017)

Hi Ladys ,bin leider raus ,Plaz ist frei .bin da doch noch weg ,leider ,leider .viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juli 2017)

Och nö, das ist ja schade!


----------



## murmel04 (8. Juli 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Hi Ladys ,bin leider raus ,Plaz ist frei .bin da doch noch weg ,leider ,leider .viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## GudrunFK (9. Juli 2017)

Bikebetti schrieb:


> Hi Ladys ,bin leider raus ,Plaz ist frei .bin da doch noch weg ,leider ,leider .viel Spaß euch allen


Hallo!
Vielleicht kann ich dann den Platz einnehmen. Ist natürlich kein vollwertiger Ersatz, ich bin viel kleiner als Betti. Bin neu hier und erst einmal beim Ladies Treffen in Rhein-Main mitgefahren. Ich muss den Termin noch final klären, da ich für den 01.09 schon Konzertkarten habe. Würde mich freuen, euch kennenzulernen!
Viele Grüße schon mal vom Gr. Feldberg


----------



## frechehex (10. Juli 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Erste offizielle Information erging grad an (fast) alle.
> @frechehex: Ich konnte dich leider nicht in die Gruppen-Unterhaltung einladen, vermutlich wegen deiner Einstellung, wer dir PN schicken darf...



Sorry hab es erst jetzt gelesen. Ich schau mal in meine Einstellungen ;-)


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2017)

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Angsthase62
9. MissQuax
10. Aninaj
11. Bettina
12. xsusix
13. greenhorn-biker
14. Nami
15. laterra
16. GudrunFK
17. Pinkiwinki
18. mtbbee
19. Sommerfrische
20. HiFi XS
21. turbo.huhnchen
22. cy_rate_am
23. Perlenkette
24. frechehex
25. sabsi

Warteliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frechehex (12. Juli 2017)

Huhu Zusammen,

fährt auch jemand von München zum Treffen und hat noch nen Platz für mich und mein Bike?
Ich kann allerdings erst Freitagnachmittag.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2017)

Fahre auch von München , aber schon Vormittags damit es nicht so stressig wird.
Tut mir leid [emoji53]
Falls es bei dir doch früher geht einfach Bescheid geben


----------



## frechehex (13. Juli 2017)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Fahre auch von München , aber schon Vormittags damit es nicht so stressig wird.
> Tut mir leid [emoji53]
> Falls es bei dir doch früher geht einfach Bescheid geben



Ich muss leider bis 14 Uhr arbeiten. Hab nen neuen Job angenommen


----------



## lucie (13. Juli 2017)

Orga: WarriorPrincess
1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. MissQuaxx
9. Aninaj
10. Bettina
11. xsusix
12. greenhorn-biker
13. Nami
14. laterra
15. GudrunFK
16. Pinkiwinki
17. mtbbee
18. Sommerfrische
19. HiFi XS
20. turbo.huhnchen
21. cy_rate_am
22. Perlenkette
23. frechehex
24. sabsi
25.

Warteliste


----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle, daß Pinkiwinki leider nicht kann.

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. MissQuaxx
9. Aninaj
10. Bettina
11. xsusix
12. greenhorn-biker
13. Nami
14. laterra
15. GudrunFK
16. mtbbee
17.Sommerfrische
18. HiFi XS
19. turbo.huhnchen
20. cy_rate_am
21. Perlenkette
22. frechehex
23. sabsi
24. 
25.

Warteliste


----------



## MissQuax (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich bin leider raus  ! 

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. GudrunFK
15. mtbbee
16. Sommerfrische
17. HiFi XS
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. cy_rate_am
20. Perlenkette
21. frechehex
22. sabsi
23. 
24.
25.

Warteliste


----------



## lucie (18. Juli 2017)

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. GudrunFK
15. mtbbee
16. Sommerfrische
17. HiFi XS
18. cy_rate_am
19. Perlenkette
20. frechehex
21. sabsi
22. 
23.
24.
25.

Warteliste


----------



## mtbbee (19. Juli 2017)

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. GudrunFK
15. Sommerfrische
16. HiFi XS
17. cy_rate_am
18. Perlenkette
19. frechehex
20. sabsi
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## Bettina (19. Juli 2017)

Das mit den Absagen ist ja eine Seuche 
Aber es sind ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit, damit sich noch welche entscheiden können zu kommen  
Ist ja schliesslich keine geschlossene Gesellschaft


----------



## xsusix (19. Juli 2017)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin leider raus  !
> 
> 1. Murmel04
> 2. *Miss Geschick*
> ...


Oh schade ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (19. Juli 2017)

mtbbee schrieb:


> 1. Murmel04
> 2. *Miss Geschick*
> 3. Martina H.
> 4. lucie
> ...


Du auch nicht? Menno


----------



## M_on_Centurion (5. August 2017)

Da noch einige Plätze frei sind, habe ich mich mal eingeschrieben, ist ja quasi bei mir ums Eck. 
Bisher war ich noch auf keinem Treffen dabei, aber ich hoffe, es sind auch Oldschool-Ladies mit 26er HTs willkommen. 

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. GudrunFK
15. Sommerfrische
16. HiFi XS
17. cy_rate_am
18. Perlenkette
19. frechehex
20. sabsi
21.M_on_Centurion
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. August 2017)

...


----------



## Bettina (7. August 2017)

26er sind willkommen - und vermutlich in der Mehrheit 
Hardtail sind willkommen 
Oldschool ist sowieso nicht so selten, oder


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> 26er sind willkommen - und vermutlich in der Mehrheit
> Hardtail sind willkommen
> Oldschool ist sowieso nicht so selten, oder


 
Denke ich auch. Und es gibt sogar "neue" Hardtails die auf Wunsch älterer Damen für 26" ausgelegt werden.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. August 2017)

Na wenn das so ist... 
Hatte schon befürchtet, ich bin die einzige mit so einem Bike.


----------



## lucie (9. August 2017)

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. GudrunFK
15. Sommerfrische
16. HiFi XS
17. cy_rate_am
18. Perlenkette
19. frechehex
20.M_on_Centurion
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2017)

1. Murmel04
2. *Miss Geschick*
3. Martina H.
4. lucie
5. Bajcca
6. Mausoline
7. Chaotenkind
8. Aninaj
9. Bettina
10. xsusix
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Nami
13. laterra
14. Sommerfrische
15. HiFi XS
16. cy_rate_am
17. Perlenkette
18. frechehex
19. M_on_Centurion
20.
21.
22.


----------



## Bettina (10. August 2017)

Echt schade, daß immer wieder welche absagen müssen. 
Mal so als Info an alle, die noch nicht dabei waren: es wird keiner ausgebissen oder ausgeschlossen   
Die Absagen haben ja tausenderlei Gründe 
  Am Ort, an unserer Organisatorin oder den anderen Mitfahrerinnen kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2017)

Ja Ladies traut euch  einfach ein Wochenende Spaß haben 
Auch 26er sind willkommen


----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2017)

... es ist soweit:

Ladies Treffen Wochenende


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... es ist soweit:
> 
> Ladies Treffen Wochenende


Der erste Abend und die erste Tour waren schon mal genauso wie du es beschreibst


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2017)

Wie, du bist schon wach? Dann muss ich mich mal beeilen, euch Futter zu bringen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. September 2017)

Ladies - schön war's wieder mit euch!
Nur den Guide hätten wir mehr fordern müssen - der bricht grad noch zu ner kleinen Nachmittagsrunde auf .
Ich hoffe, alle hatten ihren Spaß - auch auf den Trails!
Ich ruh mich jetzt erstmal auf dem Sofa aus und warte, dass ihr auch alle gut und möglichst ohne Stau nach Hause kommt!


----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2017)

... so, sind auch zu Hause, Fahrräder sind sauber, erste Waschmaschine läuft (wo kommt eigentlich der ganze Dreck her?  )

Jetzt Powercouching 

Traumwochenende, Traumladies, Traumtrails, Traumguides, Traumwetter  - schade, dass man aufwachen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. September 2017)

Nachdem beim Treffen leider kein passendes "Test"Bike für mich dabei war, hab ich genügend Zeit gehabt während der Heimfahrt Ausschau zu halten
und ich habs gefunden   



Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Perlenkette (4. September 2017)

Ein erster Eindruck:





Das Foto hat ein gestoppter (und erstaunter) Biker geknipst, so konnte der Guide auch mal aufs Bild.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2017)

und vom Samstag auch - leider mit nicht so guten Lichtverhältnissen


----------



## beuze1 (4. September 2017)

Starke Truppe-Respekt


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

Sachen gibt's, da werden Bilder zum Foto des Tages ausgewählt, obwohl da nicht alle richtig drauf sind 

Obwohl, der Typ war schon ganz lässig (nachdem er sich vom Schock: "Wo kommt ihr denn alle her?" erholt hatte) 

Hier sind zumindest mal alle Räder drauf 






Haben wir eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie geil es wieder mal war?


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

... habe noch ein schönes Gruppenfoto:


----------



## Lenka K. (9. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> wie geil es wieder mal war?


Na, das schreit ja nach einer Fotostory ... .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. September 2017)

Fotostory? Dann aber mit Fortsetzungscharakter und jede macht mit! 
Es war an einem zum Teil leicht verregneten Freitag Nachmittag, da trafen sich ein paar verwegene Bikerinnen aus allen Himmelsrichtungen im verschlafenen Pommelsbrunn um ein Wochenende voller Trailspaß, gutem Essen und netter Gesellschaft zu verbringen. 
Hauptquartier war das Naturfreundehaus.



(Danke @xsusix für das Foto!)

Fortsetzung macht ihr


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

... leichter Regen ist gut 


... die Entscheidung fiel wirklich nicht leicht:

Biken:





(@bajcca )

oder.





(@xsusix )


----------



## Bettina (9. September 2017)

D.h. auf dem Tisch wurde genauso viel gelacht wie draussen. Nur dass is drinnen goldig war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ....Es war an einem zum Teil leicht verregneten Freitag Nachmittag,
> ....


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2017)

Also dann los





Foto @bajcca 


zum Warmfahren und Kennenlernen des unbekannten Terrains gleich richtig richtig hoch puuuuhh
und überhaupt gings gefühlsmäßig immer hoch


----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> D.h. auf dem Tisch wurde genauso viel gelacht wie draussen. Nur dass is drinnen goldig war


...und zu der Zeit saß ich noch kuschelig und warm... im Auto auf der A9


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

... tja, da zogen sie dahin. Mutig (und ein bisschen trotzig) das Wetter missachtend den ersten Hügel hoch. Der zeigte dann auch gleich seine Zähne und so kam es zur ersten Verschnaufpause - dem trotzigen Völkchen kam so langsam eine Ahnung auf: die Fränkische kann Zähne zeigen.









Auf der folgenden Abfahrt gab es eine herrliche Schlammschlacht und unsere verwegenen Bikerinnen konnten (nach dem nächsten Anstieg) eine herrliche Aussicht bewundern.






und der gefiel allen sichtlich gut







... und dem Guide wurde so langsam klar auf was er sich da eingelassen hatte 

tbc... (mal sehen, wer weitermacht  )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. September 2017)

Es folgte ein weiterer Trail bevor es - wie sollte es sonst sein - wieder ein kleines Stück bergauf ging, damit abwärts noch ein Trail folgte, der bereits einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die Trails der folgenden Tage geben sollte, aber leider bald wieder auf einem Schotterweg endete.


 
Danke @scratch_a für das Foto (der es ein Wochenende als einziger Mann mit dem LO-Trupp aufnahm und sie sicher durch die Fränkische guidete... )


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

unterdessen sitzt @HiFi XS immer noch im Auto (bei wahrscheinlich besserer Aussicht)





@scratch_a

noch mal Danke  (Dir müssen derartig die Ohren geklingelt haben  )

und auch nochmal ein grosses DANKE  an @WarriorPrincess  für's Organisieren 

... und jetzt: wer macht weiter?


----------



## Perlenkette (9. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> eine herrliche Aussicht bewundern



Als geografisch Interessierte fragte ich natürlich die Guidin; auf welchen Ort man denn nun blicke; und alle riefen "JENA"!!!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

... det iss'n Insider  und hat nix mit Geografieschwäche zu tun


----------



## scratch_a (10. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht warum alle denken, dass es mit soviel Frauen schlimm sein sollte?  
Es ist natürlich generell nicht ganz ohne, wenn man eine größere unbekannte Gruppe (auch noch bei diesen Untergrundverhältnissen) führen soll, wenn man keinerlei Ausbildung dazu hat. Aber ihr habt es mir auch dankenswerterweise einfach gemacht 

Jedenfalls hat es mich gefreut, dass ich mit euch fahren durfte und würde es jederzeit wieder tun  
Aber dann würde ich gerne vor allem hinter @lucie und @xsusix fahren, damit ich die beiden nicht ausbremse und ich ihre Fahrtechnik länger bewundern kann  
@Mausoline: Ja, man munkelt sogar, dass es in der fränkischen/Hersbrucker Schweiz immer bergauf geht, bis man wieder beim Ausgangspunkt/Auto ist!  Aber wir haben für euch extra die sanfteren Anstiege ausgesucht 

Übrigens soll ich noch einen lieben Gruß an alle von Rolf ausrichten! Auch ihm hat es gefallen, auch wenn er nur kurz dabei sein konnte (aber es reichte, dass ich nicht der einzige Mann am WE war @WarriorPrincess  ).

Da ich aber eigentlich eher schweigsam bin und keine Geschichten erzählen kann, überlasse ich den Thread wieder euch, damit ihr weiter von eurem Treffen berichten könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2017)




----------



## Lenka K. (10. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> sanfteren Anstiege ausgesucht


Vor allem den sanften Aufstieg von Pommelsbrunn-Dorf zurück zum Naturfreundehaus  
(falls es mal richtung Houbirg ging ...)


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2017)

... na, der war doch lässig...


----------



## sommerfrische (10. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... na, der war doch lässig...


Jedenfalls war ich ganz schön überrascht, als ich die - vermeintlich paar Meter - vom Bahnhof zum Naturfreundehaus hochrollern wollte und sich die Hersbrucker Schweiz zur Begrüßung gleich in ihrer ganzen ... äh ... Schweizhaftigkeit zeigte 

Ich fand dann eine Abkürzung mit 5 hm weniger  *nein, NICHT durch einen Vorgarten - und wurde, als ich über die Wiese kam, von einer Meute (Horde? Rudel?) lachender Ladies empfangen, die nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon allerbester Stimmung waren 

Und mit allerbester Stimmung ging's dann am Abebd und am nächsten Tag weiter


----------



## sommerfrische (10. September 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Und mit allerbester Stimmung ging's dann am Abebd und am nächsten Tag weiter



Dabei war das LO-Treffen doch eigentlich als ultrahartes Trainingslager geplant 

Niemand hatte die Absicht Süßigkeiten oder alkoholische Getränke zu konsumieren 






Foto: @Perlenkette

Edit: Nochmal Danke an die Ladies für das, was ihr so alles gebacken und gebraut  und ins Naturfreundehaus geschafft habt!!!


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2017)

... na gut, da ich eh' krank im Bett liege und meine (schlechtere  ) Hälfte jetzt Biken geht (grrrrrrrrrrr) mach ich mal weiter:

Einige Trails und etliche Schlammlöcher weiter




Foto. @xsusix 




kam das muntere Trüppchen wieder am Naturfreundehaus an,




Foto. @bajcca 

völlig verdreckt aber glücklich




Foto: @bajcca 

( UUUUUnnnnndddd ich mache nicht alleine weiter  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da ich eh' krank im Bett liege


Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2017)

aaahhh Hühnersuppe  hatte schon so eine Ahnung. _*Gute Besserung*_


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2017)

Danke 

....das ist der momentane Ausblick vom Balkon



 


...ich könnt'  ko...

Aber egal, zurück zum Thema, wer macht weiter?


----------



## Perlenkette (11. September 2017)

Nachdem die erste Trailrunde also erfolgreich absolviert war, wurden die Rösser versorgt, mit Kettenöl gefüttert und im Holzverschlag/Unterstand angeleint.

Dann bezogen wir auch gleich unsere XXL-Umkleidekabine:





Der Traum einer jeden Bikerin: endlich genug Platz für die vielen Klamotten (die auch bis Abreise dort verweilen konnten) und morgens an derselben Stelle die Klärung der Frage "Was ziehen wir bloß an"  . Rechts bedeckte eine große Plane den Boden, die mit allerhand Schuhen, Protektoren und sonstigem Kram bestückt wurde.

Fazit des ersten Tages :

- die Gegend ist sehr schön; die Trails sind vielfältig. Aber es geht irgendwie immer bergauf ......
- Franken ist nicht Bayern und Bayern ist nicht Franken
- Jena ist natürlich weder in Franken noch in Bayern; aber als Outsiderin habe ich mir sagen lassen: Der Jena-Effekt tritt ein, wenn man mühsam den Berg hochstrampelt und dann statt vor einer tollen Aussicht mitten im Nebel steht
- die Ansage "Achtung, gleich kommt ein Stutzen" bedarf keiner Vorfreude auf einen extra-spannenden Bergab-Trailabschnitt. Denn: Ein "Stutzen" ist nicht geil bergab, sondern scheiße bergauf, wie wir feststellen mußten . (Nicht meine Wortfindung - aber absolut zutreffend und die einzig passende Formulierung).
- keine Angst vor den Ladys  - mit keiner der Freitagsladys bin ich je gefahren und es war absolut super (also- äh- finde ich jetzt)
- super, wenn die Unterkunft einen eingenen (Spitzkehren-) Tail hat


Der Freitag ging sehr gesellig zu Ende.....

...... bis wir am nächsten Morgen vom Wecker einer Lady geweckt wurden, die schon längst aufgestanden war


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2017)

..jedenfalls war Hifi_XS immer noch auf der Autobahn unterwegs.

Die Rösser waren abgefüttert - nur die Ladys noch nicht. Also ging es ab in eine ((ich sage mal) rustikal-innovative Gaststätte mit superleckerem Essen,






 klasse Bier und...




Foto. @xsusix 

...handgeschriebener Speisekarte - jawoll.

Kurz nach dem Essen klingelte das Telefon: "Ich bin hier, wo seid ihr, hier ist alles Dunkel"

Endlich war sie da, unsere Hifi und das Treffen konnte beginnen (sie ist die Einzige, die bisher an allen Treffen teilgenommen hat! Trotz teilweise ewig langen Anfahrten)

Wie von @Perlenkette  geschrieben klang der Abend mit viel Quatschen, Lachen und einem kleinen Flohmarkt aus.





Bilder von der Modenschau gibt es keine, es sei denn, diejenige stellt sie selber ein 

Den (von der Chefin angesetzten) Bettruhezeitpunkt haben wir natürlich deutlich überschritten 

Samstagmorgen kam es dann zum nächsten Höhepunkt kam: dem Frühstück...

Fortsetzung macht Wer?


----------



## sommerfrische (11. September 2017)

Die Modenschau war zweifellos ein erster Höhepunkt des Treffens.

Nur an der Tragbarkeit mancher Teile muss noch gearbeitet werden - Stichwort: DAS BUSTIER [emoji15] 

Und dann das Frühstück: frische Semmeln (großen Dank an @WarriorPrincess), selbstgebackenes Brot, selbstgekochte Marmalade, Eier, Obst, italienische Salami in diversen Geschmacksrichtungen von @Chaotenkind ....und, und, und...
 So gestärkt konnten wir die Herausforderungen im Land der Immer-nur-Anstiege beherzt angehen.


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2017)

...das Bustier 

Bilder vom Frühstücksbufett von @xsusix 



 

 

...und Danke an @laterra für's Rührei - mjamjammjam


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2017)

Also ich hab ja keine Fotos gemacht, aber meine Erinnerung sagt mir, dass zu diesem (s.o.) Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal die Hälfte da war...


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....
> Bilder von der Modenschau gibt es keine, es sei denn, diejenige stellt sie selber ein ...



zu spät oder 
Eine von mehrereren Modellen


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2017)

... es ist nie zu spät eine gute Idee zu haben 

@Bettina : da könntest Du Recht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (11. September 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> zu spät oder


Das ist jetzt grade hier wie an diesem Abend in Pommelsbrunn:

Je später der Abend; desto besser die Beiträge!!!!!


----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2017)

...scheint ne coole Truppe zu sein


----------



## Perlenkette (12. September 2017)

Nach dem Frühstück wurden die Rösser gesattelt und wir starteten unsere Samstagstour. Es ging erst ein kurzes Stück bergab - den zweiten Naturfreundehaustrail entlang, vorbei am Kneippbad und hin zum ersten Uphill . Im Verlauf wechselten sich wurzelige Trails mit sandigem Boden und Geröllabschnitten ab. Es war stellenweise sehr rutschig, blieb aber immerhin von oben trocken. Wir waren in zwei - drei Gruppen unterwegs, die sich immer wieder trafen und kreuzten, Wechselmöglichkeiten boten - und auch gruppenintern waren Extra-Schleifen möglich. Ein Extra-Sternchen an dieser Stelle für diese total flexible und variable Tourenplanung  . 

Die Stimmung war immer gut.....




 

... auch als wir endlich  "oben" am Berg angekommen waren und die Ansage kam: Jetzt geht es erst mal nur leicht bergauf, bevor es dann noch mal steiler wird......

Eine Pause legten wir an einem schönen Aussichtsfelsen ein, der noch zu Fuß erklommen werden wollte



 





Eine schöne Stelle zum Verweilen (wenn man keine Höhenangst hat)








Vor der Weiterfahrt wurde schnell noch ein Reifen geflickt; und jemand hat sein schwarzes Bike so blöd vor den Spielfels gestellt , dass @lucie sich hüpfender- und hinterradversetzenderweise einen Weg suchen musste.



 

Weiter ging´s ....









 


 



................


----------



## sommerfrische (12. September 2017)

Landschaftlich ist die Gegend tatsächlich sehr vielfältig. Und wenn man's nicht weiß (und keinen so guten Guide hat wie wir , übersieht man schnell ein Kleinod wie die Höhle beim Hohlen Fels.

Hier noch weitere Mädels über Höhle


----------



## sommerfrische (13. September 2017)

Da sich hier nix rührt, nochmal Landschaft von mir: Schön war's, von wegen "Jena" [emoji3] 







Macht bitte eine andere weiter


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2017)

... also, nachdem die Aussicht bewundert wurde, Pannen beseitigt, Fotos geschossen,



Foto: @M_on_Centurion

 G'schichten erzahlt, Gruppen neu gemischt wurden, ging es ausnahmsweise mal bergrunter  zur Einkehr am See...


Foto: @WarriorPrincess

Essen fassen




Foto. @Perlenkette

...danach (wer hätt's gedacht) - bergauf





Nach einem, mal wieder zähnezeigendem Anstieg, und eingehender Beratung wurden die Gruppen wieder eingeteilt, leider mussten (auf Grund der Wetterbedingungen) einige der schönsten Stellen gestrichen werden. Spass hatten wir trotzdem




(hier die Cappucinotruppe kurz vor der Abfahrt)

Leider gibt es von den Abfahrten nicht sooo viele Fotos - keine Zeit


----------



## HiFi XS (15. September 2017)

Cappuccino ist mir sehr ans Herzen gewachsen   wobei Samstag 900hm im Mittelgebirge bei 20 km schon bisschen hardcore war


----------



## Perlenkette (16. September 2017)

..... noch mal zurück zur Mittagspause: Natürlich es gab auch gesundes Essen (und Seniorenteller). Den Kuchen habe ich mir für das Foto geliehen und musste ihn an meine Gegenüberin zurückgeben . Der war jedoch ziemlich schnell ausverkauft .

Der Bikeparkplatz, den uns ein gartenpflegender Restaurantangehöriger zuwies, war sehr passend - nicht wegen des Motorradzeichens (es war kein einziges E dabei); aber seht selbst:





MERKE: Nicht mit getrockneten oder antrocknenden Matsch-Bike-Klamotten-und-Schuhen quer durch das Restaurant latschen, kurz bevor die Braut kommt.


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2017)

... das mit den Schuhen und der Braut war schon Klasse, Klasse war aber auch, wie es der Kellner rübergebracht hat 

Der letzte Anstieg führte uns dann zum NFH zurück - echt lässig 

Abends war  Essen gehen angesagt - mit Gummitierchen zum Nachtisch 

Der Abend klang dann mit einem Glaserl Wein, dem einen oder andern Bierchen und dem besagten Nimm2Schnaps sehr gemütlich aus.

Am nächsten Morgen dann wieder Luxusfrühstück, aufräumen, sauber machen, und Sachen packen. Abreise zum letzten Trailschmankerl, irgendwo im nirgendwo - so war es jedenfalls geplant.

Allerdings war kurz vor Abreise noch ein Schlüssel nicht aufzufinden. Das lies den "FacilityManager" allerdings eiskalt. Während einige der Ladys hektisch suchten, bekamen die Anderen derweil ein fröhliches Liedchen von den Bergvagabunden von ihm gesungen...





Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (17. September 2017)

Jaja, die anderen hatten gut lachen. Weil nämlich der Barde links von rechts und gross von klein nicht unterscheiden konnte, ging mein Puls schon vor dem ersten Anstieg in die Höhe... Aber Mädelspower sei dank, wurde das Geheimins der verschwundenen Schlüssles dann doch gelöst und die Fahrt ins Ungewisse konnte beginnen...


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2017)

Tja, dann Sachen gepackt und losgefahren - zum RomantikFlowAbschiedstrail am Sonntag - zum krönenden Abschied war es relativ trocken und sogar die Sonne lies sich das ein oder andre Mal zum Blinzeln herab.











Fotos: @xsusix

Unterwegs gabelten wir noch einen verwirrten (wo kommt ihr denn alle her), einsamen Biker auf und zwangen ihn zum Gruppenfoto:








Fotos: @ verwirrter Biker

Bisschen Matsch war auch dabei:




Foto: @Perlenkette

Vorbei an einem schönen See (keine wollte Baden):




Foto: @Perlenkette

Und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2017)

... es gibt noch jeeeede Menge Fotos, wer möchte, möge diese einfach noch dazustellen 

Abschliessend bleibt zu sagen, dass es mal wieder ein super schönes Wochenende war. Abgesehn von der persönlichen Bedeutung für mich, ist es immer wieder schön alte Bekannte zu treffen. Manche sieht man nur einmal im Jahr beim Treffen, aus anderen sind im Laufe der Zeit Freunde geworden. Genauso schön ist es neue Bekanntschaften zu machen (ist immer wieder spannend zu erleben, wenn aus virtuellen Nicks reale Personen werden).

In diesem Sinne:




Foto. @Perlenkette


..ich denke, das Grinsen auf diesem Foto sagt alles 

Heute war nicht alle Tage, wir sehen uns wieder, keine Frage 

Wir freuen uns auf 2018


----------



## scylla (18. September 2017)

Schöne Bilder und cooler Bericht. Danke fürs Teilen, Mädels


----------



## Votec Tox (18. September 2017)

Dito! Klingt nach viel Freude! Und schön hier virtuell teilhaben zu können.


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2017)

Danke- und Bitteschön 

Es war auch mal wieder richtig Klasse - Ladies Treffen halt! Wer's nicht erlebt hat, glaubt es sowieso nicht 

Es gibt noch soooo viele schöne Bilder - soweit ich weiss, wollte jemand auch noch was zeigen, oder? 

Ach so, ich hab noch das Zitat des Treffens: Auf einer feuchten Wurzel soll man ja auch nicht bremsen 

Das nächste Treffen ist jedenfalls schon in Planung - wir freuen uns jetzt schon riesig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (10. Oktober 2017)

Na toll na prima... 
Da war man mal ne Weile offline und hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich aufgegeben in der Nähe andere Bikemädels zu treffen... und schwupps gabs um die Ecke nen LO Treff den man nicht mitbekommen hat.

Wieder mal typisch ich..verpennt..


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2017)

Pssst  die Planung für nächstes Jahr läuft


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Oktober 2017)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Na toll na prima...
> Da war man mal ne Weile offline und hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich aufgegeben in der Nähe andere Bikemädels zu treffen... und schwupps gabs um die Ecke nen LO Treff den man nicht mitbekommen hat.
> 
> Wieder mal typisch ich..verpennt..


Wenn du mir deinen lebendigen bergauf-Lift leihst, können wir ja mal ne Tour zusammen machen in der Fränkischen.


----------



## VeloWoman (3. November 2017)

@WarriorPrincess 
Hihi... aber bei Dir steht doch Schleppanker? 
Aber klar gerne.. solange Du dann beim unten warten nicht erfrierst 
Können wir gerne mal im Auge behalten.


----------

